# RS4 - first impressions, now with piccies.



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

As requested ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

they look a bit crap - these are better :


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Very nice mate. Colour is superb. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I agree, the colour is excellent.  So how soon before it up to spec  How soon before I come down to one of your meets so you can take me for a blast? My office is in Bracknell, so I'm down south every so often ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

AMD are still waiting for gmbh suspension to trun up from Germany but hopefully next week. Brakes etc are going to need to wait until I've sold the last mods from the TT.

Could certainly meet up, there's quite a few round here who'd like the idea of a luncheon somewhere during the week ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sounds like a good 'un then. Lets wait till you have the go-faster rocket mods and start a thread ;D 
I Guess I'll have a Laptop problem for a couple of days :


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Thats one nice looking cat Thorney ;D
It reminds me of a PPL called Gary W on RS4 org who had one, sold it for a P1, fool 
Cheers
jr


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

> Could certainly meet up, there's quite a few round here who'd like the idea of a luncheon somewhere during the week ;D


Well I'd be up for a lunch meet in the week, Thorney you drove well at CC yesterday maybe you would like a taster or the modded version????

Oh yeah, could have washed it for the pctures LOL


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I was reasonably pleased how I did in the RS4, bearing in mind I've only had it a week and that was the first time I've even driven it on a wet road!

As it was standard I thought I'd spend the day seeing how far I could push it with ESP off before it span (oh and hamming it up for the camera - I'm a sucker for that : ).

Had a few people come up afterwards asking 'what was I playing at at Quarry' they thought I was mad when I said I'd only had it a week! hehe.

Best bit was Foggy in the TT behind (audi-girls mate, can't remember his name) we must have come to about an inch off his door at 75mph pretty much sideways - should be interesting on video ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

John,

Very nice ;D

Me like.......can't wait til we have some kids ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> John,
> 
> Very nice Â ;D
> 
> Me like.......can't wait til we have some kids Â ;D


Take cover Amanda, Stu's on the horn!!!!! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

looks to me like it's Thorney that should watch out...seems that Stu wants to have his babies.


----------

